# Gearshift differences: Veloce, Mirage, Xenon



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am looking for a backup set of shifters for the day when my Veloces wear out. I am totally content with the Veloce but I was wondering if there are any problems or concerns with the Xenon or Mirage sets? I seem to recall hearing that the internals for my Veloces are the same as Centuar, Chorus and on up, but I have not read any mention of the quality in the series below Veloce.

Much thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Xenon and Mirage are no longer made. Centaur and lower levels made in '07-'08 have the Xenon's limited function escape mechanism and should be avoided, IMO.

Current Veloce Ultrashift levers have the new internal mechanism and they are cheap, at only about $120, with a new cable set, from places like Ribble.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Xenon and Mirage I am looking at are at Ribble and they are out of the Veloce which is why I am looking at others. Both are QS Escape. 

I have two different Veloces right now; one is a few years older, probably the 07-08, and is the type where I can dump a wide range of gears with a single thumb shift. I kind of prefer this over the newer Veloce and I was hoping that the Mirage would have this feature.

I am looking for mechanical quality so if you say wait until the Veloce is back in stock, I will. Also, if you wouldn't mind, could you summarize the variations in the shifters for the last few years? I really have trouble keeping Escape, QS, Ergo, Ultrashift straight. I promise I will cut and paste and save it for the next time I get confused.

Thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*search...*

This topic has been gone over many times. You can find some info with a search. QS is nothing but a reduction in the dead travel from the left finger lever. 

A veloce shifter that is not limited to 1-cog shifts with the thumb button is an '06 or older, since it was an escape shifter in '07-'08.

Just buy '09+ Ultrashift levers and don't worry about the rest - they've been abandoned. Actually, you're best off with 2010 model 10 speed shifters since they are guaranteed to have the more distinct right finger lever click. '09 models may have the soft click that few people like.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks. If you say Ultrashift, then that's it.

It looks like the problems are with the Escape shifters and I have done a lot of searching but can find no definitive answer as to what the problem is. Assuming I am content with my Escape Veloce currently, what will the future hold? Will they break more often? Will they wear out sooner? Will they go out of adjustment more easily? It appears as though people have feel and adjustment problems but if I don't, what kind of trouble will I see down the road?

Thanks again.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*repair parts...*

Repair parts may be made by Campy for quite some time, but they could be overpriced and hard to get. Escape shifters are not enough cheaper to make them worthwhile. $120 for shifters with cables in cheap. The new ultrashift brake hoods are much more comfortable and worth the extra cost by themselves.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have used 9 speed Mirage w/ Escape and QS but only for 500 miles so far so I don't know about the durability. They shift better on the rear than Veloce ultrashift, though 1 cog at a time (no worse than Shimano). I don't like the front QS w/ Escape or whatever it is that only allows you to dump back down to the first click on the front. This means you cannot fine tune in the big ring without stopping pedaling, shifting to the small ring (but maybe not moving the chain) and clicking back up. Maybe it works OK with the right QS fder and good fine tuning adjuster I didn't have for the f der, but I wasn't a benefit or what I expected. 

I am reluctant to reorder the $120 Veloce Ultrashift, because I haven't heard anyone say the bushing works w/ low friction for more than 3000 miles (mine don't work right now).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*trimming...*

One user claims that an escape shifter can trim the FD cage to the left by applying some pressure to the finger lever while pushing the thumb button. I've got no idea if it works or not, since I would never buy an escape shifter.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

C-40 said:


> One user claims that an escape shifter can trim the FD cage to the left by applying some pressure to the finger lever while pushing the thumb button. I've got no idea if it works or not, since I would never buy an escape shifter.


I don't know either since I would never buy Escape either. Plus, they were produced for such a short time that I've only ever seen one set of them - and they were new.


----------

